# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Если Кришна пустой звук

## Андрей Ветров

Изначально привлек "цветистый" слог вед, но практикуя достаточно продолжительное время, вдруг стало понятно что никакого духовного прогресса не произошло, веры нет, и доверие уже почти на исходе. Причиной по ШБ могут являться оскорбления. Да, естественно, если нет полной веры в повторение святых имен -это оскорбление, то их никогда не избежать, т.к. получается порочный круг,-чтоб поверить нужен результат, а чтоб появился результат надо поверить!
 В общем, вопрос в следующем..Есть ли вид практики, реализуемой в наш век, не требующая МИЛОСТИ КРИШНЫ ??? Чтоб можно было выполнить заранее известные условия и за это гарантированно получить награду? Потому что может ваш Кришна и милостив, но что-то как-то по неясным критериям избирательно. Пока совсем не разочаровался, посоветуйте уважаемые что делать

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Андрей!

Прогресс в преданном служении невозможен без наличия шраддхи, семени бхакти, бхакти в минимальном ее проявлении. Канонически считается, что шраддху в сердце ученика помещает духовный учитель в момент инициации. Также можно получить шраддху, читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады, однако можно и не получить. Иногда личность «привлекается цветистым слогом вед», даже принимает Кришну как Верховную Личность Бога, но не привлекается идеей преданного служения (не получает шраддху). Иногда преданный на время теряет бхакти в результате оскорблений. Что именно имеет место быть в Вашем случае, я не могу сказать.

«Есть ли вид практики, реализуемой в наш век, не требующая МИЛОСТИ КРИШНЫ ?»

Нет, милость Кришны всегда необходима для духовного прогресса, как и собственные усилия.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

